# How To Install Other OS On Lumia 640 XL



## mtolba87 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello All

Can you Help Me To Know How To Install Other OS On Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM?
Can I Install Other System Support WhatsApp ?
My Lumia RM-1067_1006  w10m   
Firmware 02177.00000.15184.36002
os build 10.0.15063.1868
chip soc v.8226


----------



## mardaz (Jan 26, 2020)

you have to unlock your bootloader once unlocked you can install a firmwar with the astoria project https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUaInJj3fAU
 and the ffu that you might like is 930 but it is your responsibility


----------



## mtolba87 (May 5, 2020)

mardaz said:


> you have to unlock your bootloader once unlocked you can install a firmwar with the astoria project https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUaInJj3fAU
> and the ffu that you might like is 930 but it is your responsibility

Click to collapse



But i think astoria  stoped


----------



## Y^[email protected] (Mar 1, 2021)

mardaz said:


> you have to unlock your bootloader once unlocked you can install a firmwar with the astoria project
> 
> 
> 
> and the ffu that you might like is 930 but it is your responsibility

Click to collapse



Will it work on lumia 625?


----------

